# Constable Sébastien Coghlan-Goyette



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Constable Sébastien Coghlan-Goyette



*Sûreté du Québec
Québec*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 14, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* 12501
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 14, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Constable Sébastien Coghlan-Goyette was killed in an automobile accident while responding to an emergency call. During the response his patrol car struck a deer on Route 340 in Les Cedres. The impact caused the vehicle to leave the roadway and hit a tree.

Constable Coghlan-Goyette and a student ride-along both severe injuries. Both were transported to a local hospital where they succumbed to their injuries a short time later.

Constable Coghlan-Goyette had served with the Sûreté du Québec for three years.

Agency Contact Information
Sûreté du Québec
Direction des communications
1701, rue Parthenais
Montréal, QC H2K 3S7

Phone: (415) 598-4141

_*Please contact the Sûreté du Québec for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of the deceased Constable...He was young...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

RIP to both constable and intern student

Sophia Rigas, 22
The student was in the vehicle for a ride-along as part of her studies. It was the second day of the ride-along portion of her internship with the SQ
Police officer, student killed in crash


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that sucks !

hate to see young kids go like that.

R.I.P.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

